# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Απώλειες της ναυτιλίας κατά τον Α'ΠΠ;;;

## geosub1978

Γεια σας

Παρόλο που υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία σχετικά με τις απώλειες της Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κατά τον Β' ΠΠ, δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο για το  Α' ΠΠ. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεντρωτικό έργο επί του θέματος;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## npapad

> Γεια σας
> 
> Παρόλο που υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία σχετικά με τις απώλειες της Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κατά τον Β' ΠΠ, δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο για το  Α' ΠΠ. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεντρωτικό έργο επί του θέματος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Υπάρχει το βιβλίο του αείμνηστου Χρήστου Ντούνη "Η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον πρώτο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο - Ιστορικό απωλεσθέντων πλοίων". Απίστευτο βιβλίο καθώς ο Ντούνης είχε κάνει εκτεταμένη έρευνα στα νηολόγια και με αναλυτικά στοιχεία για τους πλοιοκτήτες των σκαφών. Έχω την τύχη να κατέχω ένα αντίτυπο. Εμφανίζεται κατά καιρούς σε παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία. Δείτε εδώ το εξώφυλλο : http://retsasbooks.gr/index.php?instance=book&id=11537

----------


## Ellinis

Επίσης χρήσιμο είναι το "Εν καιρό πολέμου" του ιδίου συγγραφέα με αρκετά στοιχεία για τα περισσότερα πλοία από τις καταθέσεις των ναυτικών και όχι μόνο
https://www.public.gr/product/en-kai.../prod211551mm/

----------


## geosub1978

Εντυπωσιακό για αμφότερα.

----------


## npapad

> Επίσης χρήσιμο είναι το "Εν καιρό πολέμου" του ιδίου συγγραφέα με αρκετά στοιχεία για τα περισσότερα πλοία από τις καταθέσεις των ναυτικών και όχι μόνο
> https://www.public.gr/product/en-kai.../prod211551mm/


Ναι, είναι εξαιρετικό και αυτό. Λιγότερο τεχνικό και περισσότερο ιστορικό (αν και προσωπικά προτιμώ το πρώτο λόγω της τρέλας μου με τα νηολόγια)  :Fat:

----------


## geosub1978

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, κάποιος φίλος από την Αυστρία ψάχνει τυχόν λεπτομέρειες για τα ΖΙΝΟΒΙΑ (2976tn)  βύθιση 16 Απριλίου 1917 και ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ (3756tn) 12 Απριλίου 1917. Δράστης το αυστρουγγρικό U27. 

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τον βοηθήσουμε με οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για τα πλοία ή με τις συνθήκες τορπιλισμού τους μήπως;

Το δεύτερο βιβλίο φαίνεται προσβάσιμο στην αγορά

Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## npapad

> Επίσης χρήσιμο είναι το "Εν καιρό πολέμου" του ιδίου συγγραφέα με αρκετά στοιχεία για τα περισσότερα πλοία από τις καταθέσεις των ναυτικών και όχι μόνο
> https://www.public.gr/product/en-kai.../prod211551mm/





> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, κάποιος φίλος από την Αυστρία ψάχνει τυχόν λεπτομέρειες για τα ΖΙΝΟΒΙΑ (2976tn)  βύθιση 16 Απριλίου 1917 και ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ (3756tn) 12 Απριλίου 1917. Δράστης το αυστρουγγρικό U27. 
> 
> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τον βοηθήσουμε με οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για τα πλοία ή με τις συνθήκες τορπιλισμού τους μήπως;
> 
> Το δεύτερο βιβλίο φαίνεται προσβάσιμο στην αγορά
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως!


Από το "Εν Καιρώ πολέμου" (το άλλο το έχω στη δουλειά και θα το δω τη Δευτέρα) βρίσκουμε :

ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ (πρώην KING FREDERICK), νηολόγιο Ιθάκης 27 (νηολογήθηκε 11-6-2015), ΔΔΣ SHBR. Πλοιoκτήτης ο Γεώργιος Δρακούλης, ενώ είχε πόντους και ο Γεώργιος Γράτσος και άλλοι). Σε ταξίδι από Genova για Port Said στις 30-3-2017 ή 12-4-2017) τορπιλίστηκε και βυθίστηκε από Γερμανικό υποβρύχιο. Διαγράφτηκε από το νηολόγιο με διαταγή στις 20-1-2018.
Η miramar αναφέρει : sm/gf (Austrian U-27) 37.13N/15.20E 12.4.17 [Genoa-Port Said]
(δηλαδή πολυβολισμός και όχι τορπιλισμός όπως αναφέρει ο Ντούνης)

ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ (Νηολόγιο Πειραιά, πλοιοκτήτης ο Μιχαληνός). ΔΔΣ SHLJ. Κατασκευής του 1910. Σε ταξίδι από Barry (Αγγλία) για Τάραντα (Ιταλία) τορπιλίστηκε στη Μεσόγειο χωρίς θύματα. 
Η miramar αναφέρει : sm/t (Austrian U-17) 5nm off Cape Rizzuto 16.4.17 [Barry-Taranto, coal]

----------


## npapad

Το ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 134 (από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη - emmpapad).

Και μια διόρθωση : Στο ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ οι ημερομηνίες είναι 1915, 1917 και 1918  αντίστοιχα (η δύναμη της συνήθειας, συγγνώμη !)

----------


## geosub1978

> Το ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 134 (από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη - emmpapad).
> 
> Και μια διόρθωση : Στο ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ οι ημερομηνίες είναι 1915, 1917 και 1918  αντίστοιχα (η δύναμη της συνήθειας, συγγνώμη !)



Τέλεια! Μήπως τυγχάνει να αναφέρεται και το φορτίο τους;

----------


## npapad

> Τέλεια! Μήπως τυγχάνει να αναφέρεται και το φορτίο τους;


Το ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ ήταν έμφορτο με κάρβουνο (αναφέρεται και στο Ντούνη και στη Miramar). Για το ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία.

----------


## geosub1978

> Το ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ ήταν έμφορτο με κάρβουνο (αναφέρεται και στο Ντούνη και στη Miramar). Για το ΝΗΡΙΤΟΣ δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

